# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Προπολεμικά - Pre-war >  Θησεύς [Theseus, Isla de Menorca]

## Nicholas Peppas

_Theseus_ was a great Greek passenger ship of the latter part of the 19th century, one of the most famous and beloved ones! _Theseus_ was built in 1883 specifically for the _Elliniki Atmoploia_ (Hellenic Shipping Co) by the French shipyard  _Forges et Chantiers de la Mediterrane&#233;_ of La Seyne. She had a tonnage of 1,004 tons, rather large for her times... She had a lenrgth of 70.9 m a width of 9.1 m and a service speed of 11.5 knots.

Here are her characteristics according to Miramar




> IDNo:     5616435         Year:     1883
> Name:     THESEUS         Launch Date:     
> Type:     Passenger/cargo     Date of completion:     
> Flag:     GRC             Keel:     
> Tons:     1004             Link:     1840
> DWT:     0             Yard No:     815
> Length overall:             Ship Design:     
> LPP:                 Country of build:     FRA
> Beam:                 Builder:     Mediterranee
> ...





> Name               Tons       Change      Main Owner
> THESEUS         1004     1883        Hellenic SS
> ISLA DE MENORCA     1004     1900         Mahonesa



In R.A.H. Bickford-Smith's book "_Greece Under King George_", Bentley and Sons, London, 1893, we read the following about _Theseus_ and her schedules 

Bickford1.jpg
Bickford2.jpg
Bickford3.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> _T__heseus_ was built in 1883 specifically for the _Elliniki Atmoploia_ (Hellenic Shipping Co) by the French shipyard Mediterranee of La Seyne. She had a tonnage of 1,004 tons, rather large for her times...


In 1900, _Theseus_ was sold to the company _La Maritima Cia Mahonesa de Vapores_ in Mahon, Minorca. She was renamed *Isla de Menorca* and became one of the most popular passenger ships in Spain and especially in the Balearic islands...

We have some exceptional photographs and postcards of the ship from that period

Isla de Menorca 1.JPG

Isla de Menorca.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> In 1900, _Theseus_ was sold to the company _La Maritima Cia Mahonesa de Vapores_ in Mahon, Minorca. She was renamed *Isla de Menorca* and became one of the most popular passenger ships in Spain and especially in the Balearic islands...


The company _La Maritima Cia Mahonesa de Vapores_ started in Mahon of Minorca (see map) but soon extended to all the Balearic islands, Barcelona, Valencia and Malaga. A nice description of the company can be found in http://www.vidamaritima.com/2007/08/...e-vapores.html

Here is a stock folio of the company from 1895.
Mariitima.jpg

Balearic Isles.png

And here is a nice postcard of the _Isla de Menorca_, painted black, in Barcelona...

Isla de Menorca2.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Isla de Menorca_, was such a popular ship in Spain that it is interesting to read how she was described in the Spanish books. Most of the information is from the 1988 book Vapores de las Islas Baleares of Ramon Sanpol Isern (see also http://www.libreriadenautica.com/ite...es-LVIB-1.html)

Vap.jpg

The same author drew the attached sketch of the ship

Isla4.jpg




> _...adquirido por La Mar&#237;tima, Compa&#241;&#237;a Mahonesa de Vapores a la naviera Hellenic S.S. & Co., que lo pose&#237;a con el nombre de Theseus, en el mes de Septiembre del a&#241;o 1900, en el puerto de Napoles._
> _
> Fue un buque de buen porte, de casco construido de planchas remachadas de acero -el primero construido de este material de la matricula de Menorca- con la proa recta y cubierta corrida, con un peque&#241;o castillo de proa y toldilla. Estaba aparejado de goleta de dos palos, colocados, lo mismo que la chimenea, con inclinaci&#243;n hacia la popa, o sea, en ca&#237;da. 
> 
> Hab&#237;a sido construido por Forges et Chantiers de la Mediterran&#233;e, en sus astilleros de La Seyne, Francia._ (tuvo el numero de grada 815).
> _
> Sus caracter&#237;sticas eran las siguientes: eslora, 70,20 metros; manga, 9,11 y puntal 5,12._
> _
> Su registro bruto era de 1.002,93 toneladas, y de 537,12 el neto, con 1.200 toneladas de carga m&#225;xima. Lo mov&#237;a una maquina de vapor de dos calderas con 6 hornos, de 180 caballos nominales de potencia, a una velocidad de 10,5 nudos.
> ...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Isla de Menorca_, was such a popular ship in Spain that it is interesting to read how she was described in the Spanish books. Most of the information is from the 1988 book Vapores de las Islas Baleares of Ramon Sanpol Isern (see also http://www.libreriadenautica.com/ite...es-LVIB-1.html)

Vap.jpg

The same author drew the attached sketch of the ship

Isla4.jpg




> _...adquirido por La Mar&iacute;tima, Compa&ntilde;&iacute;a Mahonesa de Vapores a la naviera Hellenic S.S. & Co., que lo pose&iacute;a con el nombre de Theseus, en el mes de Septiembre del a&ntilde;o 1900, en el puerto de Napoles._
> 
> _Fue un buque de buen porte, de casco construido de planchas remachadas de acero -el primero construido de este material de la matricula de Menorca- con la proa recta y cubierta corrida, con un peque&ntilde;o castillo de proa y toldilla. Estaba aparejado de goleta de dos palos, colocados, lo mismo que la chimenea, con inclinaci&oacute;n hacia la popa, o sea, en ca&iacute;da._ 
> 
> _Hab&iacute;a sido construido por Forges et Chantiers de la Mediterran&eacute;e, en sus astilleros de La Seyne, Francia._ (tuvo el numero de grada 815).
> 
> _Sus caracter&iacute;sticas eran las siguientes: eslora, 70,20 metros; manga, 9,11 y puntal 5,12._
> 
> _Su registro bruto era de 1.002,93 toneladas, y de 537,12 el neto, con 1.200 toneladas de carga m&aacute;xima. Lo mov&iacute;a una maquina de vapor de dos calderas con 6 hornos, de 180 caballos nominales de potencia, a una velocidad de 10,5 nudos._
> ...


Interested readers are urged to read also the section http://www.trasmeships.es/25.html which presents interesting characteristics of the ship including:




> *A&ntilde;o de construcci&oacute;n** 1883*
> _Astilleros_* Forges et Chantiers de la Mediterrane&eacute; - La Seyne (Francia). N&uacute;mero de grada 815.*
> *Nombres**“Theseus" (1983-1900)*
> *"Isla de Menorca**” (1900-1941)* 
> *Final**Hundido el 14 de marzo de 1938, durante la guerra civil, y reflotado y desguazado en 1941.* 
> 
> _Desplazamiento_*1.200 t* 
> _Peso muerto_*582 t* 
> _Registro Bruto_*1.022 t* 
> ...


Like many other Spanish ships, _Isla de Menorca_ participated in the Spanish Civil War, in the anti-Franco side (Republicans).

From the site http://www.aulamilitar.com/gncas.hts we find the following:




> 3-8-36 El vapor “ALDECOA” que estaba atracado en el puerto de Castell&oacute;n, cumpliendo &oacute;rdenes del gobernador civil, embarca con destino a Alicante a la Guardia Civil acuartelada en Castell&oacute;n; tras haberse conocido en la capital la rebeli&oacute;n de los guardias civiles en La Puebla de Valverde (Dichos guardias formaban parte de la Columna Mateotti, que sali&oacute; de nuestra ciudad para conquistar Teruel). Cuando esta expedici&oacute;n llegue a Alicante, los miembros del benem&eacute;rito instituto ser&aacute;n desarmados y licenciados por fuerzas leales al Gobierno y, sus componentes a medida regresen a sus domicilios, ser&aacute;n detenidos y algunos encerrados en el “ISLA DE MENORCA”.


In September 1936 she became a ... prison for francists at the Castellon port. Then, she participated in the evacuation of the Republicans from Ibiza.

Finally, she was bombed by the National Air Force at Cambrils on March 15, 1938 and sank there.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Like many other Spanish ships, _Isla de Menorca_ participated in the Spanish Civil War, in the anti-Franco side (Republicans).

From the site http://www.aulamilitar.com/gncas.hts we find the following:




> 3-8-36 El vapor “ALDECOA” que estaba atracado en el puerto de Castell&#243;n, cumpliendo &#243;rdenes del gobernador civil, embarca con destino a Alicante a la Guardia Civil acuartelada en Castell&#243;n; tras haberse conocido en la capital la rebeli&#243;n de los guardias civiles en La Puebla de Valverde (Dichos guardias formaban parte de la Columna Mateotti, que sali&#243; de nuestra ciudad para conquistar Teruel). Cuando esta expedici&#243;n llegue a Alicante, los miembros del benem&#233;rito instituto ser&#225;n desarmados y licenciados por fuerzas leales al Gobierno y, sus componentes a medida regresen a sus domicilios, ser&#225;n detenidos y algunos encerrados en el “ISLA DE MENORCA”.


In September 1936 she became a ... prison for francists at the Castellon port. Then, she participated in the evacuation of the Republicans from Ibiza.

Finally, she was bombed by the National Air Force at Cambrils on March 15, 1938 and sank there.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ελαβα σημερα απο παλια μου διδακτορικη σπουδαστρια, Ισπανιδα που μενει τωρα στο San Sebastian,  το Ισπανικο βιβλιο _Vapores de las Islas Valeares,  Miquel Font, Palma de Mallorca, 1988_, για τα πλοια που ταξιδεψαν στις Βαλεαριδες νησους στις αρχες του περασμενου αιωνος.  Ιδου το βιβλιο

Photo1.jpg

Στην σελιδα 177 αναφερεται στο πλοιο  *Isla de Menorca* που ειναι περισσοτερο γνωστο σε εμας σαν *Θησευς* της Ελληνικης Ατμοπλοιας

Isla.jpg

Photo2.jpgphoto.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Εδω μια ωραια δημοσιευση του ...  1884 (!) απο το Annuaire Blengini που παρουσιαζει το *Θησευς * *Πανελληνιον* και ολα τα αδελφακια του, πολλα απο τα οποια (*Πανελληνιον**, Πελωψ, Πηνειος, Ερμουπολις, Ελπις, Επτανησος, Καρτερια (Θετις), Β**υ**ζαντιον, Ομονοια, Ιρις*) εχουν παρουσιασθει ηδη στην nautilia.gr

Soc Hellenique de Navigation 1884-85.jpgBlengini 1884-85.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Τα *Θησευς* και *Πελωψ* κανουν δρομολογια για την Τηνο στις αρχες της καρριερας τους. Απο το _Εθνικον Πνευμα_ της 23ης Μαρτιου 1884.

18840323 Pelops Theseus E0n Pneuma.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Τελευταια βρηκαμε μερικες ακομη φωτογραφιες του πλοιου μας   _Isla de Menorca_ οταν ηταν πια στην Ισπανια. 
http://www.trasmeships.es/25.html

ISLA+DE+MENORCA-3-20110716-3020-En+Cadiz-Linea+Cadiz+Larache-LGF-reducida.jpg
_Isla de Menorca_ Cadiz γραμμη Cadiz-Larache

ISLA+DE+MENORCA-3-20130515-1000-Cadiz-Correo+de+Larache-LGF-reducida1.jpg
_Isla de Menorca_ Cadiz

ISLA+DE+MENORCA-3-20110716-2950-En+Cadiz-Linea+Cadiz+Larache-LGF.jpg
_Isla de Menorca_ Cadiz

ISLA+DE+MENORCA-3-20110716-1700-Revista+Naval+numero+4+ano+1983-Coleccion+LGF-reducida.jpg

ISLA+DE+MENORCA-3-20110716-1800-Todo+avante-reducida.jpg

----------

